# Probation period - during and after



## aamert (Feb 18, 2009)

What rights do the employee and employer have during the probation period, compared to after the probation period?


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

during probation period both parties can terminate the contract with 24 hours notice where as after probation period . both party has to give one month notice,,,


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jessil - bollocks.

The actual rules are as follows....

MOL Information


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

jessil said:


> during probation period both parties can terminate the contract with 24 hours notice where as after probation period . both party has to give one month notice,,,


Also, wouldn't it depend on the actual contract negotiated and signed between the employee and the employer ? e.g., I (as well as the employer) had a 1 month notice period during the Probation, and 3 months thereafter


----------

